# [Video] 2x2 CLL/EG algorithm videos



## Escher (Jul 7, 2009)

I realised the other day that nobody has posted video's on youtube like this for CLL, so I thought I might as well. Rowe's videos are really good, you should definitely watch them if you are intending to learn CLL*, but I don't like that I have to flick through his videos to find out what alg he uses for a certain case. Also, I have different and imo better algorithms for some cases, and I thought that people might like to see them 

In addition, nobody seems to have posted EG algorithms on youtube, so I thought I could fill that gap too.

Here's a couple of examples:

Sune no.5, from CLL:





H no.4, from EG case #1:





Different algorithms, advice and (constructive) criticism are as always welcome 

P.S thanks go to Jude for almost all of the algorithms I show, and inspiration to learn it in the first place.

*here's a link for Rowe's first vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHP2Hlgce-k

EDIT: lol, just noticed that in the title for the second vid I say that its EG#1 H1 but it's actually H4... I'll change that later.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't yet made this public, but I'm making a 2x2-only channel and website.

It will be covering LBL, CLL, Ortega, EG, Guimond, etc.

I will be posting ALL the algs that I find useful, 2x2 style, as well as giving a 1-2min analysis on how to memo. the algs.

Full details:





If anyone would like to help, e-mail or PM me.
Help would basically include recording algorithms and explaining how one would go about memorizing it.


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> _thread jack_



I hate you


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh. sorry. 
I probably won't be doing EG videos, actually, so you could do that if you wanted.

anyway, do you want to help?


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Oh. sorry.
> I probably won't be doing EG videos, actually, so you could do that if you wanted.
> 
> anyway, do you want to help?



Well, I suppose I could help in the sense that I'll continue what I was intending to do before (finish CLL, put up EG cases as I learn them, do an FL making tutorial) and you could just feature them on that channel 

I shy away from collaborative efforts because that puts a degree of responsibility (not to disappoint others) onto me and I'm not sure I'm willing to take that


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 7, 2009)

mhmm. I already made a FirstLayer tutorial, and that's up.
I'll link your videos on the website, but if you're not willing to explain decent ways to memo., then it'll be nothing more than that. :/

I did this sort of thing for PLL (badly) before, like a good 9 months ago, and people seemed to appreciate it, so I'd like to continue with this.


----------



## gasmus (Jul 7, 2009)

Escher said:


> I recently made some CLL (and one EG case algorithm) videos, 'cutex' style. I still need to make and publish videos for Triple-sune, U and T cases, and so far I have made videos for Sune, Anti-Sune, H (and its EG Case#1 counterpart), and Pi.
> 
> I'll bump this thread/update this post when I have finished the rest. Anyway...
> 
> ...



Nice videos!

I'm tempted to learn some 2x2 now


----------



## Escher (Jul 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> mhmm. I already made a FirstLayer tutorial, and that's up.



A little diversity of teaching won't hurt the casual youtube viewer - I'm willing to bet that you know some things I don't and vice-versa.



Stachuk1992 said:


> I'll link your videos on the website, but if you're not willing to explain decent ways to memo., then it'll be nothing more than that. :/



I don't think I'm really suited to telling people how to memo things, since I've never had much trouble with memorising algorithms. All I could really do is go 'well, do it lots and remember how it goes'.

All I'm wishing to do with these specific videos is give examples of how to solve individual cases. It's barely different to me making a site and just listing notation on how to solve each case.


----------



## Escher (Jul 25, 2009)

*BUMP* 

Every CLL algorithm is now up. I think the next EG Cases I'll put up will be U, Pi and Triple sune (since there are a lot of inverses etc between those cases).
I'll be making the playlists later, and I intend to put up a First Layer making tutorial that essentially just lists lots of intuitively difficult cases and has 5 random example solves, plus a little thing on what to do if the FLs are difficult to see at all.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't watch the videos because of the computer I'm on is at a library that doesn't let you watch videos so sorry if you say this. Do you know full EG?


----------



## Escher (Jul 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I can't watch the videos because of the computer I'm on is at a library that doesn't let you watch videos so sorry if you say this. Do you know full EG?



Nah, I don't. I know H, and I intend to learn the rest in the next few weeks. I'll put up each case as I learn them 
(I only intend to learn case 1 though, case 2 can be done with R2 F2 R2 -> CLL so I cba to learn seperate algorithms for it)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2009)

Rowan, I think I've found a better algorithm for U-2

Instead of: R2 U L' U2 R U' x U L' U2 R U' L U R

You could do: (U2) x (U R' U' R U') B2 (R' U R U)


----------



## Escher (Jul 25, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Rowan, I think I've found a better algorithm for U-2
> 
> Instead of: R2 U L' U2 R U' x U L' U2 R U' L U R
> 
> You could do: (U2) x (U R' U' R U') B2 (R' U R U)



That is better, thanks. You sure you don't mean x'?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan, I think I've found a better algorithm for U-2
> ...



No but I think it works either way


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 25, 2009)

And what about U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2' F? You can AUF with R which is pretty nice, I think


----------



## Escher (Jul 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> And what about U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2' F? You can AUF with R which is pretty nice, I think



That's nice  Damn, there are loads of better algs than the one I recorded... I just liked mine because Justin gave me an awesome Y perm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 25, 2009)

The one I posted was an awesome Y-perm as well 

It's actually R' R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 R, R' R cancelling and U F2 R tweaked into D R2' F, putting the AUF on R. I love it


----------



## Escher (Jul 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> The one I posted was an awesome Y-perm as well
> 
> It's actually R' R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 R, R' R cancelling and U F2 R tweaked into D R2' F, putting the AUF on R. I love it



I hate that Y (R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2) so much I can't describe it.
R’ U L’ U2 R U’ x U L’ U2 R U’ L

is infinitely better


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > The one I posted was an awesome Y-perm as well
> ...


Why thank you 

That other Y is kinda nice if you do the last moves as D R2 instead of U F2. And great job on all these videos


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 29, 2009)

For me, Y is : RU'LU2R'UF'RU2R'UL


----------

